

OS X 10.6 may use FreeBSD's ULE scheduler to boost SMP performance - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/os-x-snow-leopard-to-use-ule-scheduler/

======
cperciva
It would be great if this were true... but I doubt it. I've never heard any
indication that Apple's scheduler has much in common with any of the FreeBSD
schedulers -- my recollection is that their scheduler comes from the Mach side
of things. They might borrow a few ideas here and there, but schedulers
generally tend to be pretty tied to their parent kernels, so I'd be surprised
if any ULE code migrated to OS X verbatim.

File this one under "cool story, too bad it's not true".

